# What happened to badmephisto?



## SnappyShark (Jan 27, 2016)

Anyone here knows about badmephisto?


----------



## JethroNull (Jan 27, 2016)

With the world taught, his work was done and he was free to ascend to higher realms of being.

jk I think he just moved on to other things


----------



## obelisk477 (Jan 27, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhPjlnWbtS8


----------



## newtonbase (Jan 27, 2016)

Working on AI for Google iirc.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jan 27, 2016)

He's doing a PhD in computer science. He posts occasionally about his work here: https://karpathy.github.io/


----------



## Joel2274 (Jan 27, 2016)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> He's doing a PhD in computer science. He posts occasionally about his work here: https://karpathy.github.io/



Will he come back to cubing when he's done? Or is he retiring from it.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Jan 27, 2016)

He is doing his PhD from Stanford in CS and quite busy with AI and google? I don't remember exactly. He is busy with other things to concentrate on cubing and he did say that he has got slower than his prime years back.


----------

